# مهندس مواد و معادن في خدمتكم (المواد، المعادن،ndt)



## أبو الجووج (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
أنا أخوكم في الله جهاد، خريج دفعة 2004 من هندسة المواد و المعادن في الأردن،
و أنا أعمل في مجال الفحوصات من دون إتلاف (بخبرة تتجاوز السنة و نصف)، و حاصل على التأهيل التالي(من الأردن):
1) التأهيل في الفحص بالموجات الصوتية فوق السمعية، المستوى الأول (ISO 9712)
2) التأهيل في الفحص بالتصوير الصناعي (X-Ray,Gamma-Ray)، المستوى الأول و الثاني (ISO 9712)

و كذلك حاصل على الترخيص في الفحوصات التالية (من الدنمارك):
1) الفحص بالتصوير الصناعي (X-Ray,Gamma-Ray)، المستوى الأول و الثاني و الثالث (ISO 9712)
2) الفحص بالجزيئات المغناطيسية و السوائل النافذة، المستوى الأول و الثاني و الثالث (ISO 9712)

بالإضافة إلى دورات الوقاية الإشعاعية.
كما أنني لدي بعض الخبرة في الفحص باستخدام الأشعة تحت الحمراء.
أعمل في الأردن في "الجمعية العلمية الملكية"،
و أنا على استعداد لتقديم المساعدة و المشورة.
تقوم الجمعية العلمية الملكية بعقد دورات متخصصة في مجال الفحص بدون إتلاف و على أيدي مهندسين و فنيين بخبرة تتجاوز 8 سنوات.

و حال توفر البرنامج سوف أقوم بعرضه هنا إنشاء الله!

مع دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق!


----------



## الشخيبي (23 يناير 2007)

*أهلا بك أخي جهاد...وحياك الله في ملتقانا العزيز...

وما شاء الله عليك وعلى خبراتك وشهاداتك....أكيد سنستفيد من خبراتك ومعلوماتك...
أتمنى لك إقامة طيبة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب...

أحمد الشخيبي*


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (23 يناير 2007)

ال المشرف أحمد الشخيبي جهاد زميل عمري و انا بشهدله بكل ما كتب.
م.أحمد أبوحجه - ميكاترونكس كلية الهندسه التكنولوجيه عمان الأردن بشوفك عند محمد


----------



## الشخيبي (23 يناير 2007)

*أهلا أخي أحمد..نورتم الملتقى....
جزاك الله خير على شهادتك...وبارك الله فيكم جميعا*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (23 يناير 2007)

مرحبا بك مهندس احمد فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبارك الله فيك على مبادرتك بالتعاون معنا 
وان كنت ارى ان تبدا بطرح موضوع معين تختاره ثم تتلقى استفسارات من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 يناير 2007)

مرحبا بك أخ جهاد ..... " يا هلا وسهلا " ........، نورت المنتدى
أسأل الله لنا ولك العلم النافع و الرزق الواسع


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شعبان احمد (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
ماهى ال reference blocks التى ساحتاجها قبل القيام بعمل فحص معين للصلب


----------



## أبو الجووج (29 يناير 2007)

*Refrence Blocks*

السلام عليكم و رجمة الله و بركاته،

السيد شعبان،
تتنوع القطع المرجعية Refrence Blocks للصلب بالإعتماد على الفحص المطلوب:

الجزيئات المغناطيسية MT:
يعتمد هذا الفحص على متغيرين،مرتبطة بقدرة المغناطيس الكهربائي Yoke (و هو الأكثر استخداما في هذا الفحص) و هما:
(1) قوة الرفع Lefting Force: و التي تقاس بكتلة مرجعية من الحديد الصلب يتراوح وزنها ما بين 4.5 كغم (الفحص بالتيار المتناوب) و 18 كغم (الفحص بالتيار المستمر). حيث يجب على المغناطيس رفع هذا الثقل.
(2) عدد خطوط المجال المغناطيسي: و التي تقاس باستخدام Pie Gauge حيث تظهر خطوط المجال حسب تقاطعها مع الخطوط المحفورة على القطعة، أو باستخدام Castroll Strips، و التي تقوم بنفس العمل و لكن بدقة أعلى حيث تتكون من ثلاثة خطوط محفورة على السطح تتراوح في العمق، و لكي يكون الفحص مناسبا يجب أن تظهر الخطوط الثلاثة.

السوائل النافذة PT:
و هذا الفحص يعتمد على متغيرين أيضا، أحدهما مرتبط بالسائل نفسه، و الآخر يعتمد على درجة الحرارة:
(1) الحساسية: و هنا يمكن استخدام قطعة تسمى Tam Panel، حيث بتطبيق هذا الفحص على هذه القطعة يمكن معرفة حساسية السائل عن طريق إظهار أربعة عيوب إصطناعية على القطعة (ظهور العيب الأول يعني حساسية قليلة، الثاني يعني حساسية مقبولة، الثالث يعني حساسية جيدة جدا، اما الرابع فيعني حساسية عالية جدا)، كذلك هناك جزء آخر على هذه القطعة يمكن من خلاله معرفة قابلية السائل للتنظيف و عدم ترك بواقي تتداخل مع العيوب الحقيقية، و هذا الجزء عبارة عن أربعة مقاطع مختلفة الخشونة، ينطبق عليها تقريبا ما ينطبق على الأخطاء المذكورة سابقا، بحيث عند تطبيق المادة المظهرة Developer و ملاحظة كمية اللون المتبقي بعد التنظيف يمكن معرفة ملائمة السائل المستخدم في الفحص على السطوح المراد فحصها حسب الخشونة.
(2) درجة الحرارة: في حال وجود تخوّف من تأثير فرق الحرارة (و في العادة تكون المشكلة كبيرة في حال انخفاض درجة الحرارة) يتم استخدام قطع المقارنة Comparison Blocks و هي عبارة عن قطعتين من الألومنيوم تحتويان على شقوق سطحية متقاربة (يتحقق ذلك في كون القطعتين تعرضتا لنفس الإجهاد الميكانيكي Mechanical Strain)، حيث يتم فحص القطعة الأولى في درجة الحرارة العادية و الأخرى في درجة الحرارة المنخفضة و تتم عندها المقارنة بين النتائج، فإذا كانت متقاربة يمكن استعمال هذا السائل في الفحص، أما غير ذلك فيجب استعمال سائل آخر لا يتأثر بانخفاض الحرارة.

الموجات الصوتية فوق السمعية UT:
تكمن المشكلة في هذا الفحص أن المراد معايرته هنا ليس الجهاز نفسه و إنما ما يسمى القاعدة الزمنية Time Base و التي تظهر على شكل تدريج أسفل الشاشة، بالإضافة لذلك، فإن الاستخدام المستمر للمجسات يتسبب في اهتراء الجزء الملامس للعينة أو ما يعرف Wear Plate و في العادة تكون من البلاستيك أو Perspex، أضف إلى ذلك أن هناك أيضا امكانية تشكيل ما يسمى بـ DAC curve ،
أما قطع المعايرة المستخدمة فهي V1, V2, Sensitivity Block, Distance calibration Block, Disk Shape Reflector block set بالإضافة إلى الكثير من القطع، و لكن لتقليل الكلفة يمكن الإكتفاء بـ V1, V2, DAC block.
كما أن هناك معايرة أخرى يتم إجراؤها لمعرفة خطية القاعدة الزمنية Time Base Linearity و خطية ارتفاع الشاشة Amplitude Linearity.

التصوير الصناعي RT: لا يوجد قطع معايرة لهذا الفحص حيث يكون المتغير الوحيد مرتبطا بتحقيق كثافة لونية Density على الفيلم، ففي حالة التصوير باستخدام أشعة X يجب أن تكون كثافة الفيلم ما بين 1.8 و 4، أما التصوير باستخدام أشعة جاما فتكون ما بين 2 و 4، يمكن الحصول على قطع تحتوي عيوب معروفة Artificial Defects Blocks أو مجموعة أفلام تعليمية Teaching Radiographs و ذلك بهدف مساعدة مقيّم الأفلام Film Interpretator على التفريق بين أنواع الأخطاء المختلفة و التدرب على التعرف عليها.

للأسف لا يمكن هنا إدراج كامل قطع المعايرة المتعلقة بالموجات الصوتية فوق السمعية و لا كيفية استخدامها لطول الشرح المتعلق بها.

أرجو أن قد وفقت في الإجابة عن سؤالك.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 يناير 2007)

Ahmed Abuhajjeh قال:


> ال المشرف أحمد الشخيبي جهاد زميل عمري و انا بشهدله بكل ما كتب.
> م.أحمد أبوحجه - ميكاترونكس كلية الهندسه التكنولوجيه عمان الأردن بشوفك عند محمد


 

والله وانا بشهد لجهاد و كل الشباب في الجمعية
كثير اشتغلنا سوى بالمصفاة
مجدي عليان ( التفتيش )​


----------



## عربي نت (8 فبراير 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ameeralzalam (26 فبراير 2007)

i need ur help abu algoog plz send me email at: ameeralzalam77(at)yahoo.com


----------



## ali1001 (26 فبراير 2007)

لو سمحت يا اخى
ممكن تقولى تعريف لهندسة المواد والمعادن 
لانى اريد معرفة الكثير عنها


----------



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

عندك حق والله


----------



## سليمان1 (20 أبريل 2007)

أرجو من أخى الحبيب جهاد تفصيل أكثر عن الأختبارات علماً بانه سيكون مجهود كبير وفيه تعب شديد ولكن

نرجو له الثواب العظيم من عند الله ونسأل الله له أن يدخلنى وإياه جنة الفردوس

وأن يعلمه علم الدنيا والأخرة كما يعين على تعليم المسلمين

وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## محب يونس (23 أبريل 2007)

حيا الله هذا الجمع الطيب على دراسة العلم 
ارجو ربط طريقة التحليل بالاشعة السريعة x ray بالطرق اليدوية


----------



## MAT-ENG (15 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية بس لو تعطيني تقارير استطيع من خلالها كتابة تقارير لمختبرات الماتيريال سيانس والميتالوغرافي :::..

من جامعة البلقاء وبوركت ..

اخوك مهندس مواد في جامعة القدس


----------



## الحصان الجامح (15 أغسطس 2007)

اخى فى الله الايوجد اى كتاب يجمع المواصفات العالمية للمواد و الحديد على الاقل


----------



## ابوصهيب ناجي (16 أغسطس 2007)

أخي العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا خريج هندسة المواد والمعادن بكلية الهندسة بطرابلس ليبيا وأبحث عن موضوع مشروع لرسالة الماجستير يكون فيه ربط بين علم الموادوالمعادن مع HSE الصحة المهنية والسلامة والبيئة كتأثير نواتج التآكل في المؤسسات النفطية على البيئة مثلا أو تقييم الأخطار باستعمال الكشف اللا إتلافي NDT techniques for risk assessment أو غير ذلك لأنني الآن أعمل في شركة نفطية في هذا المجال HSE وأود أن أستفيد من مجال تخصصي الدراسي في مجال عملي علما بأنني كنت سابقا أعمل في مجال مكافحة التآكل بمحطة لتوليد الكهرباءفلو لديك أي معلومة الرجاء افادتي وشاكرا لك حسن تعاونك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سبيكة (16 أغسطس 2007)

*ارجو منك مساعدتي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم
انني مهندس معادن اعمل في دائرة حكومية وقد مررت بهذه المشكلة ارجو منك الحل لانني لااجد التفسير الحقيقي لها شاكراً تعاونكم معي:-
في امام احد الدوائر التابعة لنا يوجد (مبزل للصرف وهو خاص بمياه المجاري الثقيلة) وهو يبعد بحدود مسافة 30 متر وهذه الدائرة تحتوي على اجهزة تبريد وقد لوحظ ان هناك عملية تلف دائمة في انابيب اجهزة التبريد (حصول ليك) وهذا التلف بعد التصليح يرجع مرة اخرة وحتى في الاجهزة المنصوبة حديثاً تحدث بها هذه الحالة؟؟؟
وسؤالي هنا هو هل ان المبزل الخاص بالمجاري له علاقة بهذه الاعطال ؟؟ وعلى حد علمي بان هناك غازات تنبعث منه مما تؤدي الى تاكل هذه الانابيب . ارجو منكم الرد بصيغة علمية واتمنى ان تزودونني بكتب ومصادر معتمدة واكون شاكراً جداً لفضلكم.​


----------



## سبيكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

*ارجو منك مساعدتي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم
انني مهندس معادن اعمل في دائرة حكومية وقد مررت بهذه المشكلة ارجو منك الحل لانني لااجد التفسير الحقيقي لها شاكراً تعاونكم معي:-
في امام احد الدوائر التابعة لنا يوجد (مبزل للصرف وهو خاص بمياه المجاري الثقيلة) وهو يبعد بحدود مسافة 30 متر وهذه الدائرة تحتوي على اجهزة تبريد وقد لوحظ ان هناك عملية تلف دائمة في انابيب اجهزة التبريد (حصول ليك) وهذا التلف بعد التصليح يرجع مرة اخرى وحتى في الاجهزة المنصوبة حديثاً تحدث بها هذه الحالة؟؟؟
وسؤالي هنا هو هل ان المبزل الخاص بالمجاري له علاقة بهذه الاعطال ؟؟ وعلى حد علمي بان هناك غازات تنبعث منه مما تؤدي الى تاكل هذه الانابيب . ارجو منكم الرد بصيغة علمية واتمنى ان تزودونني بكتب ومصادر معتمدة واكون شاكراً جداً لفضلكم.


----------



## ابوصهيب ناجي (19 أغسطس 2007)

أخي العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا خريج هندسة المواد والمعادن بكلية الهندسة بطرابلس ليبيا وأبحث عن موضوع مشروع لرسالة الماجستير يكون فيه ربط بين علم الموادوالمعادن مع HSE الصحة المهنية والسلامة والبيئة كتأثير نواتج التآكل في المؤسسات النفطية على البيئة مثلا أو تقييم الأخطار باستعمال الكشف اللا إتلافي NDT techniques for risk assessment أو غير ذلك لأنني الآن أعمل في شركة نفطية في هذا المجال HSE وأود أن أستفيد من مجال تخصصي الدراسي في مجال عملي علما بأنني كنت سابقا أعمل في مجال مكافحة التآكل بمحطة لتوليد الكهرباءفلو لديك أي معلومة الرجاء افادتي وشاكرا لك حسن تعاونك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr ali ali (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزير
محتاج المفتاح المعادن للمعادن الحديدية ضروري لو سمحت
ممكن ترسله على عنواني البريدي

مع الشكر


----------



## adham fahad (7 أكتوبر 2007)

DEAR bro.
salamo alykom
how i can get these move for training in the X-ray,and gama test 
can you but it her 
thanks for any help
sorry my computre doesnt contain arabic font
thanks for any help
bro,


----------



## سماعين (21 أبريل 2008)

الأخ الكريم جهاد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

أريد مساعدة من فضلك, أحتاج إميليك لكي أتصل بك

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali_sgc (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو الجوج ممكن ترسلي كتب او اية معلومات عن Hydrostatic Test لخطوط الانابيب وكيفية تقييم حال Chart هل الخط البياني مقبول بحيث اتعرف على المجال المسموح به


----------



## طالب فلزات (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يونس زعبي (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على مبادرتك الطيبه


----------



## muhamadtalaa (21 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*

مشكر أخي على هالمشاركة الجميلة 
أنا مقيم بسوريا وأرغب بالحصول على شهادات ndt معترف بها
أرجو المساعدة بهذا الموضوع
اين وكيف ؟


----------



## notime4life (22 مايو 2009)

انا والله بشهد للجمعية بالكفاءة وكثير كنت امر لعندهم وبيننا شغل بس مش عارف اذا المهندس جهاد بيتذكرني ولا لا ؟؟
على العموم المهندس مجدي بيعرفني عز المعرفة بس متى بدنا نفرح فيك يا ابو عليان ؟؟؟


----------



## رواء11 (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخ جهاد وانا اشترك معك في المساعده فانا ايضا مهندسه مواد وحاصله على شهاده الماجستير في المواد المركبه لهياكل الطائرات


----------



## saaaaaarah (10 سبتمبر 2010)

هندسة المواد والمعادن لاي هندسة تابعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_shennawy (27 يناير 2014)

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## chem.omar (15 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي

ارجو منك مساعدتي بتشغيل جهاز volcan من شركة fluxana وهو مهتم بصهر لمواد الاولية مثل السيلكو منغان والفيروسيلكو منغان ليتم فحصها على جهاز x-ray
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (7 يونيو 2014)

ماشاء الله...التوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------

